# Is Autosmart tardis also known as cherry glaze? Thought not..!



## noz-85 (Jul 30, 2008)

I purchased some Autosmart tardis on ebay the other day as it was the cheapest one I could find. Delivery was very quick, however, I've opend the package, and instead of the tin saying TARDIS on the side, it says CHERRY GLAZE high performance fast wax.

Im guessing that there has been a mix up.. or for some strange reason is it tardis in disguise?!?!??!!?! :wall:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cherry glaze is a pdi polish, something to make a car look shiny in 10 minutes. so no, its not tardis :lol:


----------



## noz-85 (Jul 30, 2008)

GOD DAMN! lmao

This is bad. I wanted tardis!! haha!

But on the up side, I might get to keep the cherry glaze! Has anybody used it before? Any good?

ianFRST - you sound as if you may know..


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

lasts about 10 minutes too. lol.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah ive got some, ive used it on a few cars, and it does make them shine, dont last long. so dont expect it to be SRP or anything. dealerships use it to make them look nice before collection

but if your looking for something easy to use, and add a bit of shine, then it works well, and is cheap for the amount you get


----------



## noz-85 (Jul 30, 2008)

D'OH! :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

used it, put 3 coats on a customers car and it made a nice looking car, then topped with 3 coats of DODO and it seems to be alright.

Better off using a proper polish though, email them back and tell them you ordered tardis.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If it's a transparent liquid that stinks it's Tardis if it thick pink and smells of cherries well... it's not Tardis


----------



## noz-85 (Jul 30, 2008)

lol @ Epoch.
Not going to break the seal on the tin on the off chance that its been printed wrong!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

noz-85 said:


> lol @ Epoch.
> Not going to break the seal on the tin on the off chance that its been printed wrong!


If the product is still sealed then it is very very unlikely we have put the wrong label on the tin. the 2 products are filled in completely different areas of the factory. I strongly suspect you have got Cherry Glaze rather than Tardis.

sue autosmart Marketing


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

it wont remove the tar, but will look great for about two weeks lol


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

Sue J said:


> sue autosmart Marketing


That's a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## DaveReader (Oct 13, 2008)

khizrs said:


> That's a bit of an overreaction.


actually laughed out loud to that :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Sue J said:


> If the product is still sealed then it is very very unlikely we have put the wrong label on the tin. the 2 products are filled in completely different areas of the factory. I strongly suspect you have got Cherry Glaze rather than Tardis.
> 
> *sue autosmart Marketing*


why??:lol:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Sue J said:


> If the product is still sealed then it is very very unlikely we have put the wrong label on the tin. the 2 products are filled in completely different areas of the factory. I strongly suspect you have got Cherry Glaze rather than Tardis.
> 
> sue autosmart Marketing


there you go mate, straight from the horses mouth:thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

khizrs said:


> That's a bit of an overreaction.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

khizrs said:


> That's a bit of an overreaction.


whoops


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:lol: classic


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

